# Favourite things about chihuahuas as a breed?



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a few, not specific to my chihuahua, but fav things about chihuahuas as a breed.

I love their look, short muzzle, round head, big pointed ears, just love the look of them, oh and LCs plume of hair on their tails  love their tails once their full coats come in and their manes round their chest. I think their faces have such character.
I also love them for their size, for me it makes them easier kept and means I can bring her everywhere with me as I travel a couple times a year to relatives (long drives) and would find it much harder and maybe impossible to accommodate a bigger dog on these trips. 
I love the fact that they can come in ANY colour, not many other breeds can come in all colours, you never know what colours you could get in a litter, I love that! 

My biggest thing I love about them is their pure devotion to their owner, they are cuddly lap dogs, Sugar loves nothing more than to curl up on my lap at the end of the day and watch tv with me. All she's wants is to be with me and please me! (Though that one is obviously not just specific to chis but to most dogs). 

What are your most favourite things about chihuahuas?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hands down I love the personality of my dogs.
I really like that fact that they are truly (mostly) one person dogs.
This trait is so strong in Chi's they truly adore their humans.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

In a nutshell .... "Big dogs trapped in tiny bodies".


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Hands down I love the personality of my dogs.
> I really like that fact that they are truly (mostly) one person dogs.
> This trait is so strong in Chi's they truly adore their humans.


Yes mines like that too, I'm her person, she likes hubby too, but she loves me!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That's just it isn't it? 
My female dog belongs to my husband, I bought her for myself but she chose him! :lol: my little male is a stalker he has to follow me everywhere


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I love how he follows me around like I am totally fascinating when I know I am not! LOL

I also love that he is so smart and learns so quickly! He amuses and amazes me!


----------



## TinkersMom (Sep 18, 2011)

Their looks, their personality, their loyalty, their playfullness, their unfailing ability to make even the worst day wonderful again the minute you look into their open, honest, trusting little face. The knowledge that this is the most loyal, loving and trustworthy friend you are ever going to have in your life, and their huge little hearts. yep....am completely obsessed lol!!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I love mines personaity, they are little and do not take up much room,Just the look in general attracted me.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Jennmay said:


> I love mines personaity, they are little and do not take up much room,Just the look in general attracted me.


Yes I love that they are so small and don't demand much space. I get so many "why didn't you get a real dog?" comments, from people with big breeds like labs and dobes and I just tell them that a tiny dog suits my lifestyle much better than a large breed would. She is low maintenance and has done literally no damage to me house or lifestyle. Where as my cousin who has a v big Doberman has a house full of scratched, broken down doors and door frames etc. I just couldn't live with that, I LOVE that I know I can trust Sugar completely in my house and never have to worry about her ruining anything on me!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

TinkersMom said:


> Their looks, their personality, their loyalty, their playfullness, their unfailing ability to make even the worst day wonderful again the minute you look into their open, honest, trusting little face. The knowledge that this is the most loyal, loving and trustworthy friend you are ever going to have in your life, and their huge little hearts. yep....am completely obsessed lol!!!


Well said!!! :dance:


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> I get so many "why didn't you get a real dog?"


I have a friend who is frequently saying things about Paco being so small. She has a German Shepherd that is the dumbest dog I have ever met. I had begun to take offense at all of her comments. One day my grandson was here when she said "I have stuffed animals bigger than he is!" My grandson piped up and said "I have stuffed animals that are smarter than yours!!" I tried really hard not to laugh!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Suzn said:


> My grandson piped up and said "I have stuffed animals that are smarter than yours!!" I tried really hard not to laugh!


I would had laughed and rubbed in the fact the dog is dumb enough that a child recognized it lmfao!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with many of you that my favorite thing about Chihuahuas is how they attach to one person. They make you feel like you're so important and loved. 

I also love how they burrow and like to hide things in their beds! I found dollar bills in my Chi's bed in the past, lol! She must have been saving for some special treats.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I agree with many of you that my favorite thing about Chihuahuas is how they attach to one person. They make you feel like you're so important and loved.
> 
> I also love how they burrow and like to hide things in their beds! I found dollar bills in my Chi's bed in the past, lol! She must have been saving for some special treats.


Mine loves to burrow too, I started letting her sleep in my bed about a month ago but she's not satisfied with lying on the duvet, she has to burrow under the throw we have on the bed and sleep there, the first morning I woke up and thought she was gone as she was under the throw and I couldn't see her!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

There is just something about the way they cock those little heads, look me straight in the eyes and seem to "hang" on my every word.. They are so intuitive and able to judge my mood or feelings almost instantly; and having done so are able to give me exactly what I need ~ whether that is a snuggle, a kiss, solitude, or just sitting with me quietly observing my every move. And I love sleeping with a little fuzzy body curled up touching me. They are the perfect companion and I adore each one of them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

One of the things that attracted me to them in the first place was that despite being tiny, they are still 'dog shaped'. Although I love breeds like Bassets and Pekes, I don't really like what we have done to dogs as a species.
I love the fact that they are so happy all the time, and so active. My two are always on the go, rushing around like lunatics. The last dog I had was a Whippet, and she was sweet and gentle, but she never wanted to play, preferring to sleep, and always looked so miserable lol. My Chi's are both little jokers. 
I love Bambi's intelligence. I'm certain she understands every word I say. (Harley is very loving, but extremely stupid, I don't know which is more usual for the breed!)
I marvel every day how so much dog can fit in such a tiny package.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with everything said here about chi,s this is the first one i have ever had and i wonder why i never got one a long time ago.I thought chi,s were meant to be a one person dog, but my little man loves his daddy just as much,he sleeps at the bottom of our bed in between us,i can feel his warm little body against my feet and i just love him to death.I,m glad he loves his daddy just as much because I,m in and out of hospital a bit so it,s good to know he will eat ok when I,m not here.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i love EVERYTHING! just i love tillie SO much! lol , she is VERY chi more than everything , she is the most loving thing and just , i could go on but it would end up with like 10 pages worth! LOL x


----------



## elizabethsmum (Apr 16, 2012)

I love everything about my little clan 

Xena is soooo loyal and is devoted to me 110%. I love how she is so pretty and she loves Tug Tug
Zeus Loves my Husband and I love how he watches TV he is a total telly box LOL
Bear I love how shy he is at first but once he gets used to you he will love on you like no other!
Phoenix is just pure puppy adorable x


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Not going to lie here: I love being worshipped.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> Not going to lie here: I love being worshipped.


LOL @ your honesty!!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Suzn said:


> LOL @ your honesty!!!


Hahaha I knew someone would get a giggle out of that. But, seriously. I've never met a more devoted dog in my life. She'd be by my side 24/7 ready and willing to make me laugh or smile if she had her way. Unfortunately, reality kicks in and I have leave and go to work and classes. I suppose that is okay, though...as she gets SUPER excited and does her special Lacey-dance when I get home. 
If I had the funds, I'd have a whole house full of chihuahuas (as long as they promised to be better than Lacey about using their potty pads). teehee


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love that they're small cheap to feed even on premade raw I love that I can fit 4 in my bed and still have room I'm always warm at night I love leaving the room for 2 mins coming back and they get excited like I've left for a week and just come back lol I love that ninja is so smart and picks uP a new trick in a matter of mins I like being able to dress them up for diff occasions easy to port around in the car ahhhhh I could go on for days haha My males follow me 24/7 too and my females prefer men lol!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I love everything about her. When we're eating, she shakes and trembles so my husband always does his best impression..."ohhhhhh I'm so malnourished someone feed me *shake*shake*shake*" it's pretty cute because she looks at him like..."screw u"


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I have had medium size dogs all my life. 

But I have the big dog world and the small dog world.

I love Rocki but Daisy is my favorite.

I love her size, how she just curls into my arms, will let me hold her on her back and rock her. She socializes great with the cats, I call her name and she comes. I can take her outside on her leash but let her drag the leash around and she'll follow me. She can sit in my lap or on my shoulders. Her lizard licks make me giggle (kinda grosses me out when her tongue goes up my nose) and I dont have to worry looking like "Something about Mary" after a kissfest as I do with Rocki.

Feeding is a breeze, add a little in with soft food and she'll eat it. Even though lately she perfers the cats food (not sure on that one, they don't have a problem they actually include her in.) 

No one has to worry about being knocked over when she runs up to you as CJ has been with Rocki a number of times. But he laughs about it and thinks its the funniest thing ever even though I correct her about it a number of times. When her tail wags it reminds me of my Mugzy (RIP) and shes a total Diva. 

Taking her for a walk is a breeze no special harness, extra strong leash, or major arm work out in the process. Or if she gets tired I can easily pick her up and carry her home. As with Rocki, eh... she could go forever if she could.

Oh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE how I can dress her up. LOL I've always done this to our dogs when I was a kid, poor beagle wore a tutu once with neon green nails. 

I love how giving her a bath is easy. It doesnt take two people to wash one dog like it sometimes does with Rocki or we have to use CJ's kiddie pool for Rockis baths. 

I also love how when she wants me and no one else will do for her she cries and screams for me till I give her attention. Poor thing thinks its the end of the world when I have to put my son asleep and shes left down stairs. If I took her up my son would never go to bed with how many kisses and hugs he would request from her. 

She has stolen my heart. God I could go on.


----------

